# Boxen anordnen



## marciboy (24. März 2006)

Hallo 

habe folgendes Problem:

Ich habe auf meiner seite 6 boxen untereinander. Nun versuche ich jeweils 2 nebeneinander zu bekommen. 

Hat vielleicht jedand einen Tipp

Gruß
Marc


----------



## fanste (24. März 2006)

Hi,

Was meinst du mit Boxen? Meinst du DIVs? 

Versuch es mal mit der style-Eigenschaft "float".

Zudem gehört das Thema in das HTML oder CSS Forum. Bitte also einen Mod es zu *verschieben*


----------



## marciboy (24. März 2006)

Hallo

erstmal Danke für deine Antwort.
Die Boxen werden im Adminbreich angelegt und erscheinen dann im front. Leider nur untereinander. Mein Problem ist jetzt wie ich jeweils 2 boxen nebeneinander bekomme. Und dann immer so weiter nach unten.


```
<?php

if($pakete=="normal")
{

$abfrage = "SELECT * FROM webspace_pakete";
$ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($ergebnis))
{
echo"
<table width=\"200\" cellpadding=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0 \"border=\"0\">
  <tr>
 <td width=\"6\"><img src=\"images/news_left.png\" width=\"6\" height=\"19\" border=\"0\"></td>
<td valign=\"baseline\" class=\"text\" background=\"images/news_var.png\" width=\"189\"><center>Angebot &nbsp;&nbsp;<b>" . $row['name'] . "</b></td>
    <td width=\"5\"><img src=\"images/news_right.png\" width=\"5\" height=\"19\" border=\"0\"></td>
  </tr>
</table>

<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">
<tr>
<td width=\"10\"></td><td>

<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

   <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Speicherplatz</b></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mb'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Traffic</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['transfervolumen'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;MYSQL</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mysql'] . " x</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Domains</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['domains'] . " </td>
  </tr>

</table>

<br>

<table width=\"198\" border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Preis Pro Monat</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['monatspreis'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Einrichtungsgebühr</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['einrichtungspreis'] . "</td>
  </tr>
   </table>
<br>

<table width=\"198\" border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">
  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=\"info.php?infos=normal&id=" . $row['id'] . "\">Mehr Infos Klicke hier</a></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=\"bestellen.php?paket=" . $row['name'] . "\">Bestellen</a></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  </table>

  </td></tr></table>

  <p></p>
 ";
}
}
```

Gruß
Marc


----------



## fanste (24. März 2006)

Wie gesagt, schau dir mal float an. Wirst du auch einige Beispiele mit der Suche finden.


----------



## Maik (25. März 2006)

In diesem Beispiel werden zwei Tabellen mit Hilfe der float-Eigenschaft  zeilenweise nebeneinander angeordnet:


```
<!DOCTYPE HTML PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD HTML 4.01//EN"
  "http://www.w3.org/TR/html4/strict.dtd">
<html>
<head>
<meta http-equiv="content-type" content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
<title></title>

<style type="text/css">
<!--
div.wrapper {
width: 410px;
margin: 10px auto;
}

table.leftCol {
float: left;
width: 200px;
}

table.rightCol {
float: right;
width: 200px;
}

div.clear {
clear: both;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
height: 0;
line-height: 0;
font-size: 0;
}
-->
</style>

</head>
<body>

<div class="wrapper">
     <table class="leftCol" border="1">
       <tr>
           <td>linke Tabellenbox</td>
       </tr>
     </table>

     <table class="rightCol" border="1">
       <tr>
           <td>rechte Tabellenbox</td>
       </tr>
     </table>

     <div class="clear">&nbsp;</div>
</div>

<div class="wrapper">
     <table class="leftCol" border="1">
       <tr>
           <td>linke Tabellenbox</td>
       </tr>
     </table>

     <table class="rightCol" border="1">
       <tr>
           <td>rechte Tabellenbox</td>
       </tr>
     </table>

     <div class="clear">&nbsp;</div>
</div>

<div class="wrapper">
     <table class="leftCol" border="1">
       <tr>
           <td>linke Tabellenbox</td>
       </tr>
     </table>

     <table class="rightCol" border="1">
       <tr>
           <td>rechte Tabellenbox</td>
       </tr>
     </table>

     <div class="clear">&nbsp;</div>
</div>

</body>
</html>
```
[editpost]

Bei näherer Betrachtung deines Quelltextes in meinem bevorzugten Browser frage ich mich allerdings, von welchen 6 Boxen du überhaupt sprichst?

Bilden die einzelnen Tabellen zusammengenommen eine der 6 Boxen, oder welche der Tabellen(zellen) möchtest du nebeneinander anordnen?


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

Hallo

es handelt sich um ein Webhosting Script. Der PHP Code den ich oben beigefügt habe stammt aus der info.php. Wenn ich im Admin Pakete erstelle schreibt er mir im Front die Paketboxen untereinander.Da ich 6 Pakete habe werden sie untereinander dargestellt. 

Gruß
Marc


----------



## Maik (25. März 2006)

Also steht der von dir gezeigte Quelltext exemplarisch für eine Box bzw. ein Paket?


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

Hallo 

stimmt

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Maik (25. März 2006)

Okay, dann empfehle ich dir folgendes CSS-Modell:


```
div.wrapper {
width: 410px;
margin: 10px auto;
}

div.leftCol {
float: left;
width: 200px;
}

div.rightCol {
float: right;
width: 200px;
}

div.clear {
clear: both;
height: 0;
margin: 0;
padding: 0;
line-height: 0;
font-size: 0;
}
```


```
<div class="wrapper">
     <div class="leftCol">
       <!-- Hier folgt das linke Paket -->
     </div>

     <div class="rightCol">
       <!-- Hier folgt das rechte Paket -->
     </div>

     <div class="clear">&nbsp;</div>
</div>

<div class="wrapper">
     <div class="leftCol">
       <!-- Hier folgt das linke Paket -->
     </div>

     <div class="rightCol">
       <!-- Hier folgt das rechte Paket -->
     </div>

     <div class="clear">&nbsp;</div>
</div>

<div class="wrapper">
     <div class="leftCol">
       <!-- Hier folgt das linke Paket -->
     </div>

     <div class="rightCol">
       <!-- Hier folgt das rechte Paket -->
     </div>

     <div class="clear">&nbsp;</div>
</div>
```


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen wie ich es einbinden kann.

Soll ich mal die ganze info.php datei online stellen

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Maik (25. März 2006)

Im Prinzip packst du das CSS-Modell in das echo() und bindest die Tabellen-Pakete in den entsprechenden Spalten *leftCol* und *rightCol* ein.


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

Ich hab doch nur ein Paket die anderen werden doch automatisch erstellt oder

info.php :


```
<?php include_once("header.inc.php");
            include_once("config.inc.php");?>


<table border="0" cellpadding="5" cellspacing="0" bgcolor="#FFFFFF">
<tr>
        <td valign="top"><img src="images/leer.gif" width="5" height="3" border="0"></td>
        <td class="text" valign="top">





<?php
if($infos=="normal")
{

$abfrage = "SELECT * FROM webspace_pakete WHERE id='$id'";
$ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);
echo mysql_error();
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($ergebnis))
{
echo"
<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td width=\"300\">


<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td class=\"titel\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>" . $row['name'] . "</b></td>
    <td class=\"text\"></td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Domains</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['domains'] . "</td>
  </tr>

   <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Speicherplatz</b></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mb'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Transfervolumen</b></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['transfervolumen'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;E-Mail Adressen</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['email_adressen'] . " x </td>
  </tr>

<tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Pop3 Kontos</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['pop3'] . " x </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Autoresponder</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['autoresponder'] . " x </td>
  </tr>

    <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;FTP Benutzer</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['ftp_benutzer'] . " x </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;MYSQL</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mysql'] . " x</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
 <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Cronjobs</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cronjob'] . " x</td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;FTP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['ftp'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;PHP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['php'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;CGI / Perl </td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cgi_perl'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;SSI</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['ssi'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;WAP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['wap'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Directorylisting</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['directorylisting'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Webalizer Statistik</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['webalizer_statistik'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;htaccess</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['htaccess'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;WEP FTP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['web_ftp'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;WEB Mail</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['web_mail'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Eigene CGI Scripte</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cgi_scripte'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Anmerkung</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['sonstiges'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['text'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Preis Pro Monat</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['monatspreis'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Einrichtungsgebühr</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['einrichtungspreis'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=\"bestellen.php?paket=" . $row['name'] . "\">Bestellen</a></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  </table>

  </td><td width=\"10\"></td><td valign=top width=\"400\" align=right><img src=\"images/pakete_bg.gif\" width=\"300\" height=\"253\" border=\"0\"></td><td width=\"100\"></td></table>

 ";
}
}




if($infos=="reseller")
{

$abfrage = "SELECT * FROM reseller_pakete WHERE id='$id'";
$ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);
echo mysql_error();
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($ergebnis))
{
echo"
<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td width=\"300\">


<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td class=\"titel\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>" . $row['name'] . "</b></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Maximale Kunden</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['domains'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Speicherplatz</b></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mb'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>Transfervolumen</b></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['transfervolumen'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;E-Mail Adressen</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['email_adressen'] . " x </td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Pop3 Kontos</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['pop3'] . " x </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Autoresponder</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['autoresponder'] . " x </td>
  </tr>

    <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;FTP Benutzer</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['ftp_benutzer'] . " x </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;MYSQL</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mysql'] . " x</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Cronjobs</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cronjob'] . " x</td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;FTP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['ftp'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;PHP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['php'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;CGI / Perl </td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cgi_perl'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;SSI</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['ssi'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;WAP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['wap'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Directorylisting</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['directorylisting'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Webalizer Statistik</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['webalizer_statistik'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;htaccess</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['htaccess'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;WEP FTP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['web_ftp'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;WEB Mail</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['web_mail'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Eigene CGI Scripte</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cgi_scripte'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Anmerkung</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['sonstiges'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['text'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Preis Pro Monat</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['monatspreis'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Einrichtungsgebühr</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['einrichtungspreis'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=\"bestellen2.php?paket=" . $row['name'] . "\">Bestellen</a></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  </table>

  </td><td width=\"10\"></td><td valign=top width=\"400\" align=right><img src=\"images/pakete_bg.gif\" width=\"300\" height=\"400\" border=\"0\"></td><td width=\"100\"></td></table>

 ";
}
}


if($infos=="server")
{
$abfrage = "SELECT * FROM server";
$ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($ergebnis))
{
echo"
<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td width=\"300\">


<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td class=\"titel\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>" . $row['name'] . "</b></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;CPU</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cpu'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Arbeisspeicher</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['arbeisspeicher'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Festplatte</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['festplatte'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Netzwerkkarte</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['netzwerkkarte'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Serverstandort</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['serverstandort'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Notstrom</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['notstrom'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Anbindung</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['anbindung'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Backbone</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['backbone'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Datentransfer (inkl Traffic)</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['datentransfer'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Extra Traffic </td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mehr_gb'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Netzverfügbarkeit</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['verfuegbarkeit'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Betriebssystem</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['betriebssystem'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Webinterface</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['webinterface'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Root zugriff </td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['root_zugriff'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;apache</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['apache'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;PHP Version</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['php'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;CGI / Perl</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cgi_perl'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Mysql Datenbanken</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mysql'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Sendmail</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['sendmail'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;PROFTPD</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['proftpd'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Cronjob</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cronjob'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Software</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['software'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Gameserver</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['gameserver'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Domains</td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['domains'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
 <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;E Mail Adressen </td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['e_mail_adressen'] . " </td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;MYSQL Datenbanken </td>
  <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mysql_datenbanken'] . " </td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Kunden</td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['kunden'] . " </td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Reseller</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['reseller'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Eigene IP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['eigene_ip'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;24/7 Reset service</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['24_7_reset_service'] . " </td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;24/7 Recovery System</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['24_7_recovery_system'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;24/7 Neuinstallation</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['24_7_neuinstallation'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Monatsgrundgebühr </td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['monatsgrundgebuehr'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Einrichtungsgebühr</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['einrichtungsgebuehr'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Abrechnungzeitraum</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['abrechnung'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Mindestvertragslaufzeit</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mindestvertragslaufzeit'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Kündigungsfrist</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['kuendigungsfrist'] . " </td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Auktion</td>
 <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['extra_text'] . " </td>
  </tr>

     <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=\"bestellen2.php?paket=" . $row['name'] . "\">Bestellen</a></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  </table>

    </td><td width=\"10\"></td><td valign=top width=\"400\" align=right><img src=\"images/pakete_bg.gif\" width=\"300\" height=\"400\" border=\"0\"></td><td width=\"100\"></td></table>

 ";
}
}



if($infos=="vserver")
{
$abfrage = "SELECT * FROM vserver";
$ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);
while($row = mysql_fetch_array($ergebnis))
{
echo"
<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td width=\"300\">


<table border=\"0\" cellspacing=\"0\" cellpadding=\"0\">

  <tr>
    <td class=\"titel\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<b>" . $row['name'] . "</b></td>
    <td></td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;CPU</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cpu'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Arbeisspeicher</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['arbeisspeicher'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Festplatte</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['festplatte'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Netzwerkkarte</td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['netzwerkkarte'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Serverstandort</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['serverstandort'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Notstrom</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['notstrom'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Anbindung</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['anbindung'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Backbone</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['backbone'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Datentransfer (inkl Traffic)</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['datentransfer'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Extra Traffic </td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mehr_gb'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Netzverfügbarkeit</td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['verfuegbarkeit'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Betriebssystem</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['betriebssystem'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Webinterface</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['webinterface'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Root zugriff </td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['root_zugriff'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;apache</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['apache'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;PHP Version</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['php'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;CGI / Perl</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cgi_perl'] . "</td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Mysql Datenbanken</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mysql'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Sendmail</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['sendmail'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;PROFTPD</td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['proftpd'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Cronjob</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['cronjob'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Software</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['software'] . "</td>
  </tr>

<tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Gameserver</td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['gameserver'] . "</td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Domains</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['domains'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;E Mail Adressen </td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['e_mail_adressen'] . " </td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;MYSQL Datenbanken </td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mysql_datenbanken'] . " </td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Kunden</td>
  <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['kunden'] . " </td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Reseller</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['reseller'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Eigene IP</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['eigene_ip'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;24/7 Reset service</td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['24_7_reset_service'] . " </td>
  </tr>


  <tr>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;24/7 Recovery System</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['24_7_recovery_system'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;24/7 Neuinstallation</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['24_7_neuinstallation'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Monatsgrundgebühr </td>
   <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['monatsgrundgebuehr'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Einrichtungsgebühr</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['einrichtungsgebuehr'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
<td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Abrechnungzeitraum</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['abrechnung'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Mindestvertragslaufzeit</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['mindestvertragslaufzeit'] . " </td>
  </tr>

  <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Kündigungsfrist</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['kuendigungsfrist'] . " </td>
  </tr>

 <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;Auktion</td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;" . $row['extra_text'] . " </td>
  </tr>

     <tr>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;<a href=\"bestellen2.php?paket=" . $row['name'] . "\">Bestellen</a></td>
    <td class=\"text\">&nbsp;&nbsp;</td>
  </tr>
  </table>

    </td><td width=\"10\"></td><td valign=top width=\"400\" align=right><img src=\"images/pakete_bg.gif\" width=\"300\" height=\"400\" border=\"0\"></td><td width=\"100\"></td></table>

 ";
}
}
?>

</td>
</tr>
</table>



<?php include_once("footer.inc.php"); ?>
```


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

Hier ein Beispiel

bei webspace stehen 3 Angebote untereinander. Sollen aber 2 nebeneinander.


http://www.wer-ist-jenny.de/html/pakete.php?pakete=normal

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Maik (25. März 2006)

Ich bin nicht der PHP- / MySQL-Experte, aber vermutlich du wirst dir eine neue Struktur einrichten müssen, damit zwei Pakete immer zeilenweise nebeneinander ausgegeben werden.


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

genau das ist mein problem


----------



## Maik (25. März 2006)

Dann schiebe ich den Thread mal ins PHP-Forum zurück


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

das hatte ich auch gestern gemacht nur bin ich hierhin verschoben worden


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

super danke


----------



## Maik (25. März 2006)

Aus deinem gestrigen Eingangsposting geht auch nicht eindeutig hervor, was dein Anliegen ist, und so wurde vermutet, daß die Lösung in CSS zu suchen ist


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

hab mich auch ein bisschen blöd ausgedrückt aber danke für deine hilfe


----------



## Gumbo (25. März 2006)

Es ist und bleibt eine Auszeichnungs- beziehungsweise Formatierungsangelegenheit.
	
	
	



```
<style type="text/css">
.paket {
	width:		48%;
	min-width:	15em;
	padding:	1%;
	float:		left;
}
.paket dl dt {
	float:		left;
	width:		66%;
}
.paket dl dd {
	text-align:	right;
}
</style>

<div class="paket">
	<h3><a href="info.php?infos=normal&id=1">Paket XE</a></h3>
	<dl>
		<dt>Speicherplatz</dt>
		<dd>100 MB</dd>
		<dt>Traffic/Monat</dt>
		<dd>2000 MB</dd>
		<dt>MySQL-Datenbanken</dt>
		<dd>3</dd>
		<dt>Domains</dt>
		<dd>1</dd>
		<dt>Preis/Monat</dt>
		<dd>1,99€</dd>
		<dt>Einrichtungsgebühr</dt>
		<dd>0,00€</dd>
	</dl>
	<p><a href="bestellen.php?paket=Paket XE">Paket XE bestellen</a></p>
</div>

<div class="paket">
	<h3><a href="info.php?infos=normal&id=2">Paket XS</a></h3>
	<dl>
		<dt>Speicherplatz</dt>
		<dd>200 MB</dd>
		<dt>Traffic/Monat</dt>
		<dd>3000 MB</dd>
		<dt>MySQL-Datenbanken</dt>
		<dd>5</dd>
		<dt>Domains</dt>
		<dd>1</dd>
		<dt>Preis/Monat</dt>
		<dd>2,99€</dd>
		<dt>Einrichtungsgebühr</dt>
		<dd>0,00€</dd>
	</dl>
	<p><a href="bestellen.php?paket=Paket XS">Paket XS bestellen</a></p>
</div>

<div class="paket">
	<h3><a href="info.php?infos=normal&id=1">Paket XE</a></h3>
	<dl>
		<dt>Speicherplatz</dt>
		<dd>100 MB</dd>
		<dt>Traffic/Monat</dt>
		<dd>2000 MB</dd>
		<dt>MySQL-Datenbanken</dt>
		<dd>3</dd>
		<dt>Domains</dt>
		<dd>1</dd>
		<dt>Preis/Monat</dt>
		<dd>1,99€</dd>
		<dt>Einrichtungsgebühr</dt>
		<dd>0,00€</dd>
	</dl>
	<p><a href="bestellen.php?paket=Paket XE">Paket XE bestellen</a></p>
</div>

<div class="paket">
	<h3><a href="info.php?infos=normal&id=2">Paket XS</a></h3>
	<dl>
		<dt>Speicherplatz</dt>
		<dd>200 MB</dd>
		<dt>Traffic/Monat</dt>
		<dd>3000 MB</dd>
		<dt>MySQL-Datenbanken</dt>
		<dd>5</dd>
		<dt>Domains</dt>
		<dd>1</dd>
		<dt>Preis/Monat</dt>
		<dd>2,99€</dd>
		<dt>Einrichtungsgebühr</dt>
		<dd>0,00€</dd>
	</dl>
	<p><a href="bestellen.php?paket=Paket XS">Paket XS bestellen</a></p>
</div>
```


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

wie kann man denn das in mein code einbauen?

Gruss
Marc


----------



## Maik (25. März 2006)

Ich würde mal sagen, daß du den Code per echo ausgibst, siehe hierzu auch dein Code-Posting von gestern abend.


----------



## Gumbo (25. März 2006)

Es würde vor allem eine andere Auszeichnung der Daten voraussetzen.


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

wäre das viel arbeit weil ich bin noch nicht so weit und brauche noch hilfe es umzusetzen


----------



## marciboy (25. März 2006)

sorry aber hatte den popup blocker drin


----------

